# Evangeline A.K. McDowell and Rachel Alucard vs. Remilia Scarlet and Flandre Scarlet



## Dark Evangel (Jan 10, 2011)

How does this go?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 10, 2011)

Even without Red's wank, either one of the Scarlet sisters would be too strong for Eva. I don't know Rachel though.


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

> Even without Red's wank, either one of the Scarlet sisters would be too strong for Eva. I don't know Rachel though.



Are my eyes Fooling me EM? YOU are supporting Touhou?

And to be Fair Eva Vs Remilia would be a good fight. Flandre makes the difference here.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 10, 2011)

Weather said:


> Are my eyes Fooling me EM? YOU are supporting Touhou?



I support the side that would actually win based on evidence. That's why I won Best Debater™ (Yes, I am going to keep bragging about it)


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 10, 2011)

Freezing spells would be a good counter to the Scarlets' regeneration, but as already mentioned, Eva probably isn't powerful enough to tangle with them.

I too know nothing about Rachel, though, so I can't make a call either way.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2011)

If that's the case then speed will be an issue considering someone like Rem can circumnavigate the moon in a short period of time. In Flandre's case, intercepting a meteorite and destroying it casually.

Flandre can destroy someone's core. 

Although Rachel has the best defense out of everyone since she can tank a satellite cannon which can destroy whole mountain ranges. Hence why she has multi-mountain durability. Although Flandre's hax ability might make this moot though.

There's also the tidbit of which I forgot that Remilia has Gungnir (yes that Gungir) equipped and Flandre has Laevateinn.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 10, 2011)

basch71 said:


> There's also the tidbit of which I forgot that Remilia has Gungnir (yes that Gungir) equipped and Flandre has Laevateinn.



Odin needs to come and choke a bitch for stealing his shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Odin needs to come and choke a bitch for stealing his shit



lol

Although I'm not sure of Laevanteinn has the same power as it's myth counterpart since that thing can burn the Earth no prob.


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

> Although I'm not sure of Laevanteinn has the same power as it's myth counterpart since that thing can burn the Earth no prob.



It was a Big-ass Flaming sword according to Marisa.

But I doubt it can do that.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 10, 2011)

Burning the world wouldn't be out of the question given Flandre's tier, but as far as I know neither of the Scarlets' weapons are stated to have the traits of their mythological counterparts.

More importantly, what does Rachel have when it comes to offense? Remilia's regeneration is sufficient for her to come back from any random chunk of herself, so if Rachel doesn't have anything that can put her down the only way to take her out of the fight is with Eva's absolute zero attack.


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

> Burning the world wouldn't be out of the question given Flandre's tier, but as far as I know neither of the Scarlets' weapons are stated to have the traits of their mythological counterparts.



I can block Gungnir in SWR


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 10, 2011)

Now this is weird a actual debate with Touho and specially consider the OP, I must be sleeping.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> More importantly, what does Rachel have when it comes to offense? Remilia's regeneration is sufficient for her to come back from any random chunk of herself, so if Rachel doesn't have anything that can put her down the only way to take her out of the fight is with Eva's absolute zero attack.



Rachel has control over wind (although I'm not sure how powerful since I barely did story mode) and lightning (this I do know being real lightning from the sky).

Although Kurou and Zenith might know more on her since they actually played story mode.


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

Does Rachel even have feats in any BB games?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, like stopping a multi-moutain buster while barely trying.




Slayer fucks them all up though


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

Then again was it multi mountain buster? It could have just been large mountain buster. It's been a while since I've payed attention to the story.


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Yeah, like stopping a multi-moutain buster while barely trying.


Really? When? That's awesome.





> *Slayer fucks them all up though*


Also this.


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

How fast is Rachel BTW?


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

^Dunno the exact speed, but she should be hypersonic. If I recall correctly, Ragna has bullet timing feats that put him on supersonic, I assume that Rachel is faster.


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess this goes to the Scarlets then.




> Nice to meet you, hello! I am Furudo Erika, a detective!
> I may be an uninvited guest, but please welcome me!
> I am the visitor, the eighteenth human on Rokkenjima!



The are only Seventeen humans in Rokkenjima


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2011)

Gigant's a multi mountain Buster, it completely wiped out Ikaruga's which sat on roughly three mountain's without even trying. Rachel lazily deflected the blast at the end of Calamity trigger.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

I couldn't remember the size of Ikagura which is why I couldn't verify it. She should also be a lighting timer.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 10, 2011)

isnt rachel like the only one who can stand a chance against Hazama?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2011)

She's the only one who can effectively beat him, but no. Hakumen, and Ragna when he gets his shit together can both take on Terumi.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol Hazama stomps her into the ground.




Not to mention Full power Hakumen and the rest of the heroes should be slightly above her. With Ragna (the original Bloodegde) somewhere around there level.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2011)

Hell, Kurou aren't like none of the seen Heroes above 15% their original power?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

Well platinum is in a kids body

Hakumen is still at like 20 percent (and is still top tier)

Valkenhayn doesn't kick as much ass as he should anyway.


Konoe is dead? 

Hazama is always holding back, especially considering full powered Ragna can't beat him.

Jubei is being jubei. I don't know about only being at 15 percent of their power ,but none of them are hardly trying and can still own the rest of the cast


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't we power scale their weak forms off of tao's durability and how Hakumen and Hazama can always beat her to a point where she can't move?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

Possibly, also




# Taokaka and the Kaka Clan may have been based upon Aisha Clan Clan and the Ctar Ctarl race from Outlaw Star. 





How awesome is this,


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2011)

Only cat girls worth a damn out of Japan.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 10, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Even without Red's wank, either one of the Scarlet sisters would be too strong for Eva. I don't know Rachel though.



This /Thread


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

Fucking Asia,One of my favorites along with Suzuka


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

Weather said:


> The are only Seventeen humans in Rokkenjima


Erika died like a hero


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

> Erika died like a hero



But acted like a Bitch the Whole EP6.


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

Weather said:


> But acted like a Bitch the Whole EP6.


And that's why she was awesome the whole of EP6.


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

> And that's why she was awesome the whole of EP6.



Dlanor & Ange>>>> Erika. (in Many ways)


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mn52TkWRys&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

LIVE DAMN YOU


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0N3L-pcGdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj9hVv3cHHA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I NEED 50 CC'S OF HEAVY METAL STAT


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

Weather said:


> Dlanor & *Ange*>>>> Erika. (in Many ways)


You sicken me 



~Strike Man~ said:


> Attempting to inject testosterone into thread


Erika is plenty manly. Old style flint lock pistol duel is pretty much up there in manliness.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0N3L-pcGdc[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlhjIgYTNow&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Though this works too.



Gene Starwind. Name change anyone?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheyene rainstorm vs Gene anyone?





Then again, that last arms might be too powerful.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2011)

Red, you sit in your corner and leave this manly resuscitation in peace.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdA6iRk94Hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

> You sicken me



"Have a nice dream... See you in hell" + Headshot to Eva's deformed face>>>>>> Erika.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2011)

You join red.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OuRajFzMYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2011)

> You join red.



No not really.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2011)

Do as your told


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ooh, Blazblue in thread. What did I miss?

......

Awww... hime-sama lost with her partner. Then again, Rachel wouldn't be able to do much anyways.


On an unrelated note, I am now a Touhou fan. I ship Gilgamesh/Yuuka.


----------

